# Hot Spots Deep Dropping - Matt Mcleod



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

We put together our first ever "walk on" deep drop trip and it went really well. We put together a great group of folks and left the Beach Marina on Pensacola Beach and started the long ride to where the groupers live. On our way we broke up the ride and stopped and caught some nice amberjacks. The deep drop fish bit fair and we boxed 12 snowy groupers, some scorpion fish, some grey tile fish, one nice golden tile and a few long tail bass. We put that mixed bag together with a limit of jacks and we had a pretty decent box of fish for 5 people. 

I was disappointed that we didn't catch a single yellow edge grouper or barrel fish but I guess there's always next time! 

I only have one picture right now but I'll add a few more later.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report Matt


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks good!!


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice work Capt Mcleod!!! Looks like you have been having some great trips.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice walk on trip... When you having another one?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Great board of fish.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

How far out of the pass are you guys going for those sort of catches? I am not looking for numbers, I just want to know if those depths are in my reach.

Also, what pound test are you dropping with?

Thanks


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

PorknBeans said:


> How far out of the pass are you guys going for those sort of catches? I am not looking for numbers, I just want to know if those depths are in my reach.
> 
> Also, what pound test are you dropping with?
> 
> Thanks


We fished between 500 and 800 feet of water about 60+ miles from Pensacola pass that day. I use 3 drop rigs with a 300# main line and 100# snoots. I use a bit smaller circle hooks than a lot of other folks cause I like to catch those long tail bass and the Rosie's (scorpion fish). I usually use 4 lb wieghts My reels have 130# braid but I think I'm gonna try 80# braid to see if less resistance on the line will help make it a little easier in 700+ feet of water. I want to try out to 1200 feet for golden tiles but haven't had a chance yet.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Matt I fish 80lb and 3lbs of lead always seems to be plenty. I have dropped in 800' and had no problems.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks. That's a bit out of range for me. We have comfortably had the boat in 900 ft about 40 mi I think. Are there deep drop spots to be found inside of this limit?


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

*Few more pictures from the trip*

Here are a few more pictures from our trip.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow that's a good day! I am interested myself... When are u going to do this again and what is the cost? PM me if necessary. Thanks!


----------

